# Seeing Silence, Beauty Of The World's Quietest Places



## SeaBreeze (Sep 29, 2021)

Heard part of this show on the radio today, and being a nature lover, enjoyed it very much, thought I'd share.  37 minute podcast in link if interested.









> When you think of Mt. Everest, you might picture towering, snow-covered peaks. But what do you hear? What does a snowstorm atop the world’s highest peak actually sound like?
> 
> Or when you think of the Amazon Rainforest, you might see images flash through your brain of lush green trees and brightly colored frogs. But if you listen, it’s a cacophony of calls made by birds, reptiles, and simians.
> 
> ...



https://www.kunc.org/2021-09-29/see...sion-to-find-the-world-8217-s-quietest-places


----------

